# My parents would not approve of this



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

But it's good thing I live on my own 









After 2 coffees my stand is built, now gonna set up one tank at a time.

My god is setting up a level shelf a real pain in the ass!!!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice fireplace... won't that affect the temp of the tanks when you use it??? Nice job, wanna build me one??? LOL


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I always thought in the back of my mind.... one day my smoking area is going to be famous....

And look now... 

In case those who are wondering what I'm talking about.... I always always sent to the basement to have a smoke (before it was finished). Now look what it's become...

Thanks little brother....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

If that's what you accomplished with 2 coffees.....try a couple of beer next time. You'd be pleasantly surprised. 



Dman said:


> ...After 2 coffees my stand is built, now gonna set up one tank at a time.....


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Egonsgirl said:


> Nice fireplace... won't that affect the temp of the tanks when you use it??? Nice job, wanna build me one??? LOL


Haha sure if ya wanna pay, I figured wood included, would cost about 200$ man is it a pain leveling it, could only imagine, if it was beer at 12am it would have been half done slanted, and somehow there would be water on the floor lol 

And that's but I'm not too into the fireplace, havnt had a fire sense I moved in


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

haha, I love the title!!!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

whoa whens the house warming


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice indeed, next time I'll come have a smoke with you ;-)


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

looks nice buddy, are you gunna put any sort of facing on it?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmm, gives me ideas...

My wife would kill me!

Are you breeding?

Post pics when its all finished with details


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

kirby said:


> looks nice buddy, are you gunna put any sort of facing on it?


Yup























I am wanna breed oebt and tigers as well as neocaridnias, I also have a couple other little breeding project I wanted to do but mostely it condensed my fish room so I had a bit more area to relax and watch them


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally would leave more space above the tank for easy access, but the stand looks really nicely crafted. Very nice.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> I personally would leave more space above the tank for easy access, but the stand looks really nicely crafted. Very nice.


I would if I had the space  I got 5 3/4" but I'm gonna have more flat bottoms and I wanna just have the whole leave it attitude, so it helps


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice project


----------

